# Catfish Reports



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Due dramatic forum member's from now on I will only be posting my reports in the group section Pensacola Catfish Hunters. 

You will only be able to comment if you are a member of the group, if you are not a member its simple to become one. Just send the request.

This will eliminate all the drama in the freshwater section, The bass guys can have the forum back.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

So you are just going to throw in the towel, huh? That's a shame. I thought this was a community forum. Well, I will miss your reports and seeing them big ol flatheads. O*D*W


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> So you are just going to throw in the towel, huh? That's a shame. I thought this was a community forum. Well, I will miss your reports and seeing them big ol flatheads. O*D*W


You can still view the reports right here from Pensacola fishing forum, they will just be in a different area.

For anyone that wants to join just click the link below.

PENSACOLA CATFISHING FORUM


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

probably not a bad idea, it's ashamed though...

We're going after them tonight on yellow in holt, my buddy's got some live channel cats that we're gonna try...


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> probably not a bad idea, it's ashamed though...
> 
> We're going after them tonight on yellow in holt, my buddy's got some live channel cats that we're gonna try...


 The biggest problem with using small catfish for bait is that they head straight to the first hangup they can find, and they do it really well! You most likely already know about snipping off the dorsal and pec fins.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What??
That's just stupid.
You register, just to register again?
I want different sections for cane pole fishing, noodling, ice fishing (hey it could happen) and so on...seems silly to me.

Might become too much of a hassle to even post anymore.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

barefoot said:


> What??
> That's just stupid.
> You register, just to register again?
> I want different sections for cane pole fishing, noodling, ice fishing (hey it could happen) and so on...seems silly to me.
> ...


+1. This is like a bunch of middle school girls arguing over nonsense. Some people take the good ol pff a little too seriously.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Not running me off. I'm done will all the bull crap on here. I'll post my reports like I always have and if I think someone's doing wrong then I'll just keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*What's the deal*

Man......what's the deal here? I like to read all the postings in the freshwater section regardless of type of fish discussed. That's what makes the forum what it is. I started posting about snagging mullet and got a good response from others. 

So far as different threads for catfish, crappie, bream, bass, etc., www.texasfishingforum.com has that sort of setup and it's really nice. I'm on there infrequently with some guys I know and fish with out there. 

But, that's not the case here so let's just live and enjoy each others company.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are right, we don't need to change the way we do our post. After a night of sleeping on I have come to conclusion it’s just not fair to some of the other guys to have to jump all over the forum to find a post.

We will still have our more detailed post in the catfish group, but also post out here for everyone to read and enjoy. I'm pretty sure we won’t have these issues anymore, we can all get back to fishing and reporting like we used to.

I’ll be back on the River tomorrow, after some Green Egg mother’s day cooking.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good decision!


----------

